# error message 680 no dial tone detected



## candygirl (Dec 3, 2000)

I am getting an error message all of a sudden that says no dial tone detected error 680. I have two phone lines, one for computer and one for regular phone. The phone line in the wall is working and on the outside of the house. I even switched the printer and the phone line on the back of the modem. It then works, but then the printer doesn't work or rather my fax. But when I switch it backwards inserting the actual phone line into the phone on the back of the modem, then I get the error message. Neither the printer nor the computer works. 
Anyone know the problem? I went to the contol panel under modems properties and unchecked the box that says wait for dial tone, but no luck did the same thing. 
Thanks


----------



## GR8IDYA (Nov 6, 2004)

if you contect the phone line to the phone do you hear a dialtone?


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Assuming it's not the phone line, in my experience, about 95% of the time, it's the modem. Do you have or can you get your hands on another one to throw in there?


----------



## candygirl (Dec 3, 2000)

When I plug an actual phone to the wall there is a dial tone. No I have no way to get ahold of another modem to check it. Whats weird is that on the back of the modem, if I plug the phone line into the space where it says line I can connect, but if I plug it into the space where it says phone I cannot connect and get the error message. . And this is where it should be plugged in correctly. And the printer should be plugged into the space where it says line.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

candygirl said:


> When I plug an actual phone to the wall there is a dial tone. No I have no way to get ahold of another modem to check it. Whats weird is that on the back of the modem, if I plug the phone line into the space where it says line I can connect, but if I plug it into the space where it says phone I cannot connect and get the error message. . And this is where it should be plugged in correctly. And the printer should be plugged into the space where it says line.


Actually (unless things have changed), your phone line should be plugged into Line and any fax/phone should be plugged into Phone.


----------



## candygirl (Dec 3, 2000)

ok, I have the phone line plugged into the line and fax/phone plugged into Phone. So why doesn't the fax work from the computer. I unplugged the printer all in one and plugged it all back in, in order like the directions. It has power, but not faxing. 
Also, if I plug in the phone line/line from the computer into my regular phone outlet on the wall to my main number of the home I still get no dial tone. So why is that? I can talk on that number with the phone. But if I plug it into the other number outlet which is the number I use for the computer I can connect. Either way still no fax working. 
?????


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You do not HAVE to use the "phone" jack on the PC to plug in the fax.

Its simpler to use a double adapter on the wall socket, one lead to the LINE socket on the modem and one lead to the fax.

It sounds like there may be a problem in the switching of the LINE to PHONE within the modem.

If the modem is connected to the internet there will be no connection with the PHONE socket on the modem, only when the modem is not connected to the internet will it be available. If its working....


----------



## candygirl (Dec 3, 2000)

Yes I understand that. I have disconnected the internet. Tried faxing after that, still can't fax or receive. I know you cannot use both at the same time on the same phone line. It was just easier to have phone line connected to computer since there is a socket for it. You are correct that I can just plug the fax phone line into an adapter which is what I will probably end of doing. Still puzzled though why the phone socket isn't working and the line socket is. If the line socket works would there still be something wrong with the modem regarding the phone socket? It would seem like both would go haywire. I appreciate your help and everyone else's.  

Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Inside the modem is a miniature relay that disconnects the PHONE socket when the modem connects to the LINE.

If that relay is faulty (or it could be the electronics that drives the relay), then the PHONE socket is probably not getting connected through, so the fax will not be able to connect. As the third line of my last post suggested.


----------



## TommyBazball (Jul 17, 2004)

I had that very same problem with my computer just before I switched to cable. Everything I tried indicated nothing was wrong. So, I went to OfficeMax and got a new modem for $10. When I replaced the old modem (which was in the computer the night a loud crack of thunder exploded right over the house) with the new one, I had dialup again. As Angel posted, it most likely is that your modem has gone to the great beyond.


----------



## candygirl (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, it seems then it is probably the modem. Would the relay switch automatically switch off for some reason? Is it easy to check? If thats not the problem then I guess it has gone to the greater beyond. 
Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

